# Report: Bank Robbery Suspect Killed By Associate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Men Had Fled To Florida_

A suspect in three Attleboro-area bank robberies was shot and killed by his alleged associate in Florida, according to a newspaper report.

Ronald Spearin, of Attleboro, was wanted for bank robberies in Attleboro, Lincoln and Seekonk earlier this month.

The Sun Chronicle reported that Spearin and John Soares fled to Miami, where the men had some sort of falling out.

Soares, of Providence, shot and killed Spearin at about 4 a.m. Thursday, the newspaper reported.

Soares was charged with a Sept. 22 bank robbery in Pawtucket.

Miami-Dade County police arrested Soares after he crashed an SUV he allegedly stole from a girl at a Catholic high school.

Police sources said a woman with Soares was Spearin's girlfriend.

*Previous Stories:* 
September 22, 2006: Police Investigate String Of Bank Robberies
_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

